# Any young crochet/knitters in here!!!!???



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

I am curious to see if there are any people here in their 20s. I am 25 yrs old and my husband always makes fun of me saying I look like a grandma crocheting lol. I would like to show him Im not alone, I HOPE! ;p


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

LOL!

I'm 62 years.....young! LOL!

Good luck on rounding those youngins' up, eh? @@

Donna Rae
~~~~~~~~~


gberrios said:


> I am curious to see if there are any people here in their 20s. I am 25 yrs old and my husband always makes fun of me saying I look like a grandma crocheting lol. I would like to show him Im not alone, I HOPE! ;p


----------



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

Well nice to meet you! Doesnt matter the age! He is just jealous....maybe i should make him a funky sweater and make him wear it as punishment! hahah


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm 52 (25 backwards!) young.

2 of my daughters crochet. One is 29 the other is 24. The 24 year old also is starting to knit. 

I started crocheting when I was about 5. My Mom always was crocheting and so I had to be like her! Now I do both crochet and knitting.


----------



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

oh wow that's great!!! My grandmother used to crochet but she never taught me, now she suffers from Alzheimer's disease. And the other family member (my aunt) was the creative one. She passed away a few years ago of cancer. And my father is the musician in the family but no one taught me ANYTHING. I get after them now about it. I could have done a lot of things when I was growing up. But now I get to teach myself. I guess its okay!


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

I am in my 60's but learned to knit and crochet when I was about 10 yo.

Don't see any posting on your thread but yes, there are many your age and even younger who knit and post here. 

Do you belong to Ravelry.com? Free membership and access to tens of thousands of free patterns and you will see that perhaps even MOST are younger who create so many lovely things.


----------



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

I will surely look up that forum site! Thank you!



edgemanak said:


> I am in my 60's but learned to knit and crochet when I was about 10 yo.
> 
> Don't see any posting on your thread but yes, there are many your age and even younger who knit and post here.
> 
> Do you belong to Ravelry.com? Free membership and access to tens of thousands of free patterns and you will see that perhaps even MOST are younger who create so many lovely things.


----------



## hollis.28 (Jun 18, 2011)

32 I take small projects with me when I sub and some kids already knit in grade school.


----------



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello!
At what age did you start crocheting or knitting?



hollis.28 said:


> 32 I take small projects with me when I sub and some kids already knit in grade school.


----------



## Maya'sOma (Sep 3, 2011)

gberrios said:


> I am curious to see if there are any people here in their 20s. I am 25 yrs old and my husband always makes fun of me saying I look like a grandma crocheting lol. I would like to show him Im not alone, I HOPE! ;p


I am 62 years young but I have been knitting and crocheting since I was in my teens...so it's great to have young folk on here...well done and don't let your husband put you off with his teasing. Post some pictures of your work for us to see.


----------



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

I posted two pictures earlier of my first two baby blankets I crocheted (is that the right word!?) :lol:



Maya'sOma said:


> gberrios said:
> 
> 
> > I am curious to see if there are any people here in their 20s. I am 25 yrs old and my husband always makes fun of me saying I look like a grandma crocheting lol. I would like to show him Im not alone, I HOPE! ;p
> ...


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

I am 69 years old and crochet but of course that does not help you feel better but it may help if I tell you that I started when I was just 7 years old so I certainly was not a "Grandma" then but my Grandma taught me.
I have recently taught my Grandaughters to crochet and they are 15, 14, 10, and 2 x 8yr olds.
They think it is cool that they can crochet little things for their friends.
They may not still be doing it when they are my age but t least they all know how.
Now to teach the two Grandsons.
No matter what your dear husband says, I bet he is secretly very proud of his clever wife.
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## warpspeedlinda (May 19, 2011)

He's just jealous you are spending too much time with yarn and not giving him all the attention! hahahahaha


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

I am 39 and hear the same from my husband! But when I got out the knitting at a birthday party with my 3 year old, all the other Mums (many who were younger than me) showed interest and expressed envy. Knit with pride!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm 59. I started knitting about 4 years ago. My 8 year old grand niece wants to learn. I guess I don't think of knitting as being age-appropriate!


----------



## icis1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm 27 and self tout Crochet and knitting. I have a leg warmer project going for my daughter in knitting. I'm also crocheting two blanket one for a twin size bed and another for for a full size. I tout myself enterlac and granny squares looking at vids on youtube.


----------



## rhbarry (Aug 4, 2011)

my husband does the same..teasing.. even tho I'm 49 (for another few months...) but he never says he doesn't want the socks I make for him. When I take my projects (slippers, scarves, baby items) to work, everyone wants something, young and older, even the ones that wouldn't know a knitting needle from a ?? (I work in an office with 100+ people, mostly women)
Keep going and don't be frustrated with the teasing, its a great hobby to keep you occupied while watching TV, listening to books, going on long drives.


----------



## denise2011 (May 11, 2011)

hi i have been knitting since the age of 15 and still am then i learn to crochet when i was about 25 and my hubby still says what r u like never them needles out of your hand but when hes sees the finished idea he cant get over it .


----------



## lolly1302 (Jun 26, 2011)

hi there, i am 26yrs old and i started crocheting last year, and my hubby doesnt really mind me crocheting as it keeps me quite while he watches hes shows and we can sit in the same room and still be together which is what we like, i have done 5 blankets and i have one in progress and already thinking of my next project, feel free to have a look at my work.


----------



## ocampgi1 (Apr 2, 2011)

I am 39 y/o wife, mom of a 3 y/o girl, and I work full-time in the pharma industry. Knitting helps me wind down from the day.

Gizella


----------



## Corrine Andrews (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello gberrios - knitting has no age boundaries and never has had. I know some men who knit wonderful things. Get your husband a pair of knitting needles and yarn for christmas!


----------



## 9heatm13 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello all, 

I turned 20 5 days ago and I taught myself to knit at 18. My boyfriend also teases me for seeming old, (but stops complaining when he recieves a warm scarf!!). I have also converted some of my family back to knitting. I hope this brings up the numbers for young knitters! 

Meg
xx


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I also got teased when I was younger. Not that it does you any good, but I knew a girl in high school who used to tat while she waited for the bus, (of course, in my case high school was about 40 years ago.)


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm in my 60's, started crocheting in my 40's, and knitting last year. I wish I had started younger. When he starts teasing you (bully!), remind him of all the money you're saving him.--yarn is a lot cheaper than the finished product.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Actually, teasing CAN be a sign of endearment!!


----------



## Youngun (Aug 30, 2011)

Both my son (yes SON 21 y.o) a med' student and athlete as well as my daughter (13 y.o) can knit. My daughter is currently knitting her first garment using Rowan wool from a Rowan yarns pattern and this is certainly not a granny pattern - very funky and with it.


----------



## Claisy (May 23, 2011)

I have been crocheting since Home Economics in Gr 7. Knitting Since I was about 12. I am 45yrs old and it is one of my favorite things to do. I knit when I am am on holidays, or on a long car ride or while i watch tv. Do you like crocheting??? Then tell your hubby it doesn't matter what you look like!!!!! Cindy


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

How young is young :wink:


----------



## TraceyJ (Aug 24, 2011)

I used to have the same problem! I'm mid 40's now but have been knitting since I was about 6 or 7.

I've always put up with being ribbed about my hobby, especially when I used to take my work into craft classes at high school but when people see the finished piece there's usually a lot of "aren't you clever" comments 

Anyway, ignore the comments....keep clicking!! lol

Tracey xx


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

I am 35 and learned to knit just before I turned 31. I wish I had learned earlier, I always had it in my head that it was too hard though. Now I wonder what I used to do with my time!


----------



## hockeyrawls (May 6, 2011)

I belong to a knitting group. My niece is 21 and brings her friends, my mom is 68 and brings her friends and I am 46 and bring my friends and my sister in law is in her 30's and brings her friends We all knit or crochet and talk and laugh and have a great time! Age doesn't matter at all!


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

I am 61 yrs young and have been knitting and crocheting since I was 8 years old. I was taught by my mother and grandmother. I taught myself how to crochet. I too have a husband who used to make fun of me when I was first married and knitted sweaters for all my nieces and nephews. He made the same comment. I am just the type of person who can't just sit and watch TV...must be doing something and found I could do both.......just smile at him when he says that ...eventually he will understand the pleasure you receive from making beautiful items. Blessings to you....p.s. my 6 years old granddaughter is absolutely fascinated by knitting and wants desperately to learn how.....neither one of my daughters ever took it up....


----------



## nmcnally (Apr 1, 2011)

Learned when I was 8. My daughter started when she was 29. I have a knit and crochet group on Sindays and my youngest two are 11 and 13.


----------



## Connie LeBrun (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm 65 going on 29. Welcome!!! I knit and crochet since the age of 12.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

I learned to knit when I was 9 at school.the age and I recently retired at the age of 55. My mom who sewed, crocheted and knitted loved to frog my work so I quickly gave up on both. After she passed two years ago, she left tons of wool and unfinished projects, I picked up crochet and knitting and sewing and getting very good at frogging my things! Have made several baby blankets for the grand-nieces who are in awe of just the idea of working manually with your hands. I also sewed a few outifts for my grand-daughter who is turning 3. Oddly enough it is my 10 year old grand-son that asked me to show him how to knit and loves it. So every time he comes over we work on his knitting! I promised i wouldn't undo any of his work so I redo it when he is gone.


----------



## sarge409142 (Jun 23, 2011)

I am 70 (07 backwards) very young at heart most of the time. Have been knitting and crocheting since I was 18 and love it.


----------



## gaskell_reader (Jul 28, 2011)

29 here!


----------



## kellyrn15 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi,
I'm 42 years old and have been knitting since I was 8. I just really started back up again about 3 years ago. My husband says the same thing to me. Somedays I will sit all day and just knit. He loves the stuff but will say to me "I can't believe you just sat there and knitted" Well have fun and keep knitting/crocheting!!!!!!


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

gberrios said:


> I am curious to see if there are any people here in their 20s. I am 25 yrs old and my husband always makes fun of me saying I look like a grandma crocheting lol. I would like to show him Im not alone, I HOPE! ;p


Really blow his mind and connect him to all the men of any age who knit and crochet - grandpa and grandson knitsters(from World War I and II the soldiers knitting). The last youngster I taught (by his request) was my 7 year old grandson Aidan who made his mom a scarf then went to football practice.

Don't you think that men with remotes in their hands look like your grandpa ?


----------



## mcarnovaleallison (Aug 13, 2011)

I just turned 31 last Friday and I taught myself to knit when I was 24. I still struggle with reading patterns and making things that aren't flat but I'm trying!


----------



## K1pss0andover (Sep 7, 2011)

My 3 granddaughters have now started knitting and crocheting, ages 18, 19, and 20. One of my youngest GDs who is 5 wants to learn and is trying, but so far, I think, Angelina Ballerina wins.


----------



## cecma (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm in my early 30's. I am a knitter now but did my first crochet project when I was 8 or so. One of my daughters just learned how to knit and she's 13.


----------



## Judy.G (May 18, 2011)

My daughter is 23 and loves knitting. She has just began changelling herself. I taught her when she was 10-12. She is on this forum but I don't think she's on much. Her name is AmandaG. I will have her post her most recent completed projects.

Me on the other hand, I am 52 knitting since I'm also 10-12 years old. I can crochet but prefer knitting.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

I learned when I was about 8 and have knit off and on since. When my kids were young they always had handmade sweaters on. We had a local yarn shop where a group of us met weekly. We were all young mothers knitting away for our kids. It was a fun night out because we all had so much in common.

Mu husband was very supportive because I would be more apt to sit with him watching baseball or football because I could knit while he watched. Ito this day and not just watch TV without having some project in my hands.

SEA 

PS My 22 yr olds knit a bit when she isn't doing school. work.


----------



## top_bun007 (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm 33, but have been crocheting since I was about 11....no worries. Just give him a little pinch.


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm 58 for a couple of months yet, started knitting when I was around 10 and learned to crochet this year. But ladies and gents with the needle or hook in our hands we are timeless. We are part of a long line of crafters and will live forever in the hearts of those we give gifts to  
Maybe you should teach your husband how to knit so you can share the fun.


----------



## Trudy Pacos (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm teaching my step great grandaughter age 12 and she is doing great but doesn't have enough yarn to keep her going


----------



## tasia3 (Apr 21, 2011)

Good for you! I wish I had started in my 20's and not my 60's!! It would have been a great stress buster for me. :]


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I taught myself to knit when I was 15. Then picked up crocheting in my early 20's. I'm 80 now so that is quite a few years now. We have several men on this forum. You and your husband will have to join us on Sat.when Dave introduces the weekly tea party. Maybe he will put one of his designs on.


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm 41 years young does that count?? been knitting on and off since I was about age 10


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I am close, I'm 32. I too get the "Are you an old lady?" from my boyfriend but I told him that's how we all keep our minds young. My friends and I went knitting/crochetting at a local resturaunt & the waitress who was in her mid 20's was wishing she could sit down with us!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

My 23 year old daughter knits. She caught the knitting bug from her friends in college. They all knit, too!


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

My daughter is 24 and both knits & crochets! She is a member of KP, but doesn't get much chance to log on because she's a student at Denver Seminary. Can you tell I'm proud of her? YES!!! LOVE YOU LIZ!!!


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Sorry, I'm 62 and have been knitting (and crocheting) since I was 18 when my former mother-in-law taught me. She just passed away at age 90 and I thanked her for giving me such a wonderful gift. Here's a suggestion I wish someone had told me. Take pictures of all your completed projects. How I wish I had done that. I have made 100's of things and it would have been fun to look back at all of them now. The yarn store I go to is filled with people your age - you are not alone. It's one of the greatest escapes there is, enjoy!


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm 35, and recently picked knitting back up again. I originally learned at age 10(an aunt or a neighbor lady taught me), just decided I should. Now I take it with me to my nephew's band concerts. Glad I got bamboo circulars for some of this;-). 

My 40 yo boyfriend is even trying to learn to knit, though I wish I was a better teacher;-).


----------



## pokey (Feb 20, 2011)

:thumbup: We are all youngsters, some just a little more mature than others. But we all love knitting and crocheting. Pokey


----------



## ukraftykid (Aug 8, 2011)

I started knitting at school from 11 years old. The 2nd World War was on and we were taught to knit gloves and balaclavas for the troops and little vests, pants, cardigans and mittens for children who were bombed out or came to our town as evacuees. I did not keep it up but did start again when I had my family. I taught myself to crochet after a breakdown and was advised to challenge myself to do something new for rehabilitation purposes. I am now 78 and find myself knitting for my friends at my Day Centre for the elderly for the ones who cannot use their fingers now or have other disabilities. You keep on knitting, as least you are not going out all the time so why is your husband bothered.


----------



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

OH yea! my friends always sit there with a blank stare and their facial expression is priceless! heheh. Some of my friend have tried it but can not figure it out! heheh



diziescott said:


> I am 39 and hear the same from my husband! But when I got out the knitting at a birthday party with my 3 year old, all the other Mums (many who were younger than me) showed interest and expressed envy. Knit with pride!


----------



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh I always have to go into the yarn store! iIf there is one in the shopping strip i am in I will definitly go in!



susanrs1 said:


> Sorry, I'm 62 and have been knitting (and crocheting) since I was 18 when my former mother-in-law taught me. She just passed away at age 90 and I thanked her for giving me such a wonderful gift. Here's a suggestion I wish someone had told me. Take pictures of all your completed projects. How I wish I had done that. I have made 100's of things and it would have been fun to look back at all of them now. The yarn store I go to is filled with people your age - you are not alone. It's one of the greatest escapes there is, enjoy!


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

My daughter, age 26, is in college classes today so I will tell you I taught her to knit when she was little. She in turn taught children at an after-school care location where she was employed. Amanda does a fair amount of charity knitting and has caught the sock craze!


----------



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh wow! I love hearing these kinds of stories. My husband did say he was proud of what I have learned he just thinks I look funny. He has even asked if I have fun doing it. MY answer to him was I love doing it because I dont obligate myself to do it. That is how you enjoy things. It is my me time!



ukraftykid said:


> I started knitting at school from 11 years old. The 2nd World War was on and we were taught to knit gloves and balaclavas for the troops and little vests, pants, cardigans and mittens for children who were bombed out or came to our town as evacuees. I did not keep it up but did start again when I had my family. I taught myself to crochet after a breakdown and was advised to challenge myself to do something new for rehabilitation purposes. I am now 78 and find myself knitting for my friends at my Day Centre for the elderly for the ones who cannot use their fingers now or have other disabilities. You keep on knitting, as least you are not going out all the time so why is your husband bothered.


----------



## caspy (Aug 18, 2011)

38 been knitting for about 6years. My daughters and husband always call me granny. Last year i started in July making 3 afgahns for x-mas presents. My husband started asking me October if I am sure I will be done by Dec. he kept telling me he misses me. Husbands are so funny.


----------



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

aww that's sweet!!!!



swtpeapati said:


> My daughter is 24 and both knits & crochets! She is a member of KP, but doesn't get much chance to log on because she's a student at Denver Seminary. Can you tell I'm proud of her? YES!!! LOVE YOU LIZ!!!


----------



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

AHAHA that is the funniest thing Ive heard!



caspy said:


> 38 been knitting for about 6years. My daughters and husband always call me granny. Last year i started in July making 3 afgahns for x-mas presents. My husband started asking me October if I am sure I will be done by Dec. he kept telling me he misses me. Husbands are so funny.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

OLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock: no one is old here. We are all young chicks, and roosters. OLD is in the eye of the beholder. So that means your hubby is OLD..time for a trade in . There are some out there that are what about 8 or so knitting they just don't hand here Yet. Girl if you are happy with what you do do it never mind what some OLD man has to say. And be proud of it.


----------



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a 7yr old stepdaughter and she always looks at me when I crochet blankets. She has millions of questions about whatever I am making. I am not sure if I should teach her yet. I dont know if she has the discipline to do it. She is very clumsy and i am scared she will hurt herself with the needle. Also she has younger sibblings at her mothers house and it might become another injustice there. Im pretty sure her mother would not support her in it. Maybe I just need to explain to her she will only get to do that at my house and all....but she has shown interest so why not!



Trudy Pacos said:


> I'm teaching my step great grandaughter age 12 and she is doing great but doesn't have enough yarn to keep her going


----------



## marcylka (Apr 8, 2011)

gberrios said:


> I am curious to see if there are any people here in their 20s. I am 25 yrs old and my husband always makes fun of me saying I look like a grandma crocheting lol. I would like to show him Im not alone, I HOPE! ;p


Welcome out here. I am 47 and have been crocheting since I was 14, learned to knit then to but didn't like it. I picked the knitting back up last year. Husband needs to be quiet :O) You are never to young (or old) to create something people will love, with your hands. Continue on with a smile!!


----------



## Knitnut101 (Aug 19, 2011)

I amnow 56,but I taught myself to knit and crochet when I was 10 years old. My daughter has been knitting since she was 20. Don't let him get to you. I have heard that more and more young people such as yourself are taking up knitting and other needlecraft and the industry is experiencing a big boom. So actually you are in with the "in crowd"


----------



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

hahah yea! Now that you say that, Ive always made fun of him because he is 8 yrs older than me. Maybe he is getting back at me! hahah



cathy47 said:


> OLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock: no one is old here. We are all young chicks, and roosters. OLD is in the eye of the beholder. So that means your hubby is OLD..time for a trade in . There are some out there that are what about 8 or so knitting they just don't hand here Yet. Girl if you are happy with what you do do it never mind what some OLD man has to say. And be proud of it.


----------



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

top_bun007 said:


> I'm 33, but have been crocheting since I was about 11....no worries. Just give him a little pinch.


 :lol:


----------



## beesquared (Jul 31, 2011)

I´m 33, that´s just some months over 20. I learned to crochet when I was 11.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

gberrios said:


> I have a 7yr old stepdaughter and she always looks at me when I crochet blankets. She has millions of questions about whatever I am making. I am not sure if I should teach her yet. I dont know if she has the discipline to do it. She is very clumsy and i am scared she will hurt herself with the needle. Also she has younger sibblings at her mothers house and it might become another injustice there. Im pretty sure her mother would not support her in it. Maybe I just need to explain to her she will only get to do that at my house and all....but she has shown interest so why not!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make it something for just the two of you to do togeather. But ask her first when she is watching if she would like to learn. You'd be surprised the clumsy may do better than you think. Never ever doubt the ability of a child. Yep it could also be of help to her. Take it home no I would tell her she can work on it when she is with you. But first ask her and never denie a child to learn. If she does want to learn do it slow and easy. She won't hurt herself anymore than you would hurt yourself. Just relax.


----------



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

icis1984 said:


> I'm 27 and self tout Crochet and knitting. I have a leg warmer project going for my daughter in knitting. I'm also crocheting two blanket one for a twin size bed and another for for a full size. I tout myself enterlac and granny squares looking at vids on youtube.


i need more practice with granny squares. I think they are lovely but its kinda hard for me at the moment!


----------



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

9heatm13 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I turned 20 5 days ago and I taught myself to knit at 18. My boyfriend also teases me for seeming old, (but stops complaining when he recieves a warm scarf!!). I have also converted some of my family back to knitting. I hope this brings up the numbers for young knitters!
> 
> ...


Yayyy, I will definitly show him this post!!!! WOW i have not made scarves yet!


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

I learnt to knit at five - my dad taught me, I'm now 47 I've only just picked it up again though due to a long lay off after a shoulder operation - circular needles have been a god send for me and I'm slowly relearning how to crochet


----------



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

Jazzee said:


> Both my son (yes SON 21 y.o) a med' student and athlete as well as my daughter (13 y.o) can knit. My daughter is currently knitting her first garment using Rowan wool from a Rowan yarns pattern and this is certainly not a granny pattern - very funky and with it.


Oh wow! that is great! I unfortunatly am allergic to a lot of things and wool is one of them


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm 51. My grandmother started to teach me to knit and crochet when I was about 7. I didn't get serious about knitting or crochet until I was 21 and pregnant with my daughter. I made her toys and blankets and a few outfits. I knitted until I became a single mom and had to put the knitting away to work and raise my daughter alone. I started knitting again when I got married in 1994 and now I knit and crochet non-stop. My husband jokes that my needles and hooks are permanently attached to my fingers.


----------



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

beesquared said:


> I´m 33, that´s just some months over 20. I learned to crochet when I was 11.


 :lol:


----------



## caspy (Aug 18, 2011)

I think my husband secretly knows how to knit. His mother and father are knitters. His father finshed a beautiful afgahn, while his mother was in the delivery room with him. I am so sure he knows how and just refuses to let anyone know.


----------



## biker chick (Apr 28, 2011)

It looks like I might be a little late in responding but I am 82 and crochet & knit & needlepoint all the time. I also like counted cross stitch. I taught 2 granddaughters to crochet and they do beautiful work plus they cross stitch and one has made beautiful quilt projects. Kind of off the subject but can I add I still bowl on 2 leagues? I have a bad knee that hurts to bowl but don't want to give it up yet.


----------



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

awww, heheh



caspy said:


> I think my husband secretly knows how to knit. His mother and father are knitters. His father finshed a beautiful afgahn, while his mother was in the delivery room with him. I am so sure he knows how and just refuses to let anyone know.


----------



## Thisbemaisie (Sep 7, 2011)

Ok, so I'm 31. I was just in my 20's...where does the time go? I've crocheted and knitted since I was 7 though. I generally keep it to myself because of that "grandma" thing you just mentioned. Do you know about the curse of the boyfriend sweater? They say if you make your beloved a sweater, the relationship will end badly. There are many reasons why this is true...you invest time and money in a sweater, which is less time and money for the guy. Also, you get to the near end (particularly if you are knitting) and two years has elapsed, so, for some this is the natural end of the honeymoon. I don't believe in the mojo of "curses", but it is said that it is so.


----------



## LenaKnit (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm 28, started knitting when I was 12. I never got teased about it by friends or anything. Actually, several of my friends have commissioned me to make things for them, like ipod carriers and funky socks.


----------



## mamabrown (Jan 24, 2011)

You'll find tons of young knitters/crochets up on 
ravelry.com it's a great site and free to join. You'll be amazed at the free pattern the wealth of knowledge. I feel 25, but alas....I've passed that many moons ago!!


----------



## JGG (May 6, 2011)

i am 58 and knit and crochet...i taught my daughter how to knit..she is now 26....i also taught her daughter how to knit..she is 7 yrs old...my granddaughter and i will sit together and knit and talk about her day school orher dance classes...love thse moments..


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

I was 12 years old and learned from my mom...my best friend's mom was my mom's best friend. They knitted together and we did! our mom's passed away 3 years apart and we are still knitting! I am 58 and she is 55! I learned to crochet when I was 21! Keeps my hands busy and I love it more than ever! I also take it about everywhere and when my kids were in school, I knitted or crocheted a lot waiting in the car line at school!
Enjoy!


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm 63, but I see young women knitting at various community events. So, just keep at it! You are NOT alone. Yarn arts have come back in fashion.


----------



## rosierakocy (May 21, 2011)

Today is my 68th Birthday. I started knitting in January this year. You never are too old to learn something new.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm 63 - seems like just yesterday I was 25 (had a 4yr old and a 4 month old and was in nursing school). I, for one, am so glad you are here. Age, to me, is just a number. Who would have thought bikerchick is 80!
Even if you join Ravelry (and most of us are on it as well), I hope you will stick around. It is really amazing what you can learn from these wonderful men and women here at KP.
Personally, I love it that we are all these different ages and get so much enjoyment from each other.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello I am in my late 60's. Learn to crochet at about 8 years of age, at 19 I took knitting classes. Knitting is my passion, crochetting seems to take a tole on my wrist rather quickly. I have seven grandaughters two of the are interested in knitting. My 21 year old and her 19 year old sister I taught to crochet first. The 19 year quit after less than a year of people always asking her to make them something. The 21 year came to when she was about 18 and said she wanted to learn to knit. I taught her to knit ao now she does both. I have a 8 year old grandaughter who lives in NJ. Her brother who is 2 years older took a knitting class after school. He made a few face cloths and decieded it was not for him. His sister has now taken the same after school knitting class and loves it. I taught her to purl this summer and she picks up the craft very easily. I look forward to seeing some of her creations.


----------



## dbrowning (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm 27 and knit and crochet....pretty much have my whole life, but starting knitting things other than scarfs these last few years. I actually have a knitting group of about 5-6 girls in their 20's every week. So tell your hubby you're not alone!


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm 66 and knitting since I was in my late 20's early 30's. I learned from co-workers. My daughter is 30 and she learned to knit in the last 4 years. I have had other people ask me to teach them but not sure of their ages. 
My husband never said anything about me knitting but loved it when I made him a nice warm sweater. He is always cold and loves the sweater.

Dottie


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

im not in my twentys but i do have a CROCHETING DH>>> and he dont say that cause he would be the same HE IS ALSO YOUR DH MUST BE JEALOUS OF THE TIME YOU CROCHET YOU ARE NOT SPENDING THAT TIME WITH HIM HE MIGHT ALSO BE JEALOUS OF YOUR CREATIVITY ... and indepence...hi all i forgot to say my mom taught me to crochet when i was maybe twelve then fter a couple of months of chaining she wanted me to learn that first i got to try stitches SHE DIED>>> but i kept on doing it then a year ago i finally caught on how to knit thanks to mrs moskowitz... it is easy but i can crochet better i have also been working on house so had to put it down 
injured self so it is much rest needed im crochetting again want to pik up needles again and see if i can do these wash DISHCLOTHS>>> hugs me


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Hey I am 62, but mentally...well let's say I don't think I have hit double digits...I love the trick of turning it around and saying I am 26. Shines a whole different light on my age. I taught my granddaughters 13, 11 and 8 to knit this summer. Hopefully they will enjoy it. I live far from them so can't encourage them constantly...my grandsons 16 and 15 have attempted it several times...maybe when they are in college and need busy work, which is when a lot of men take it seriously.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

I just turned 73 and I'm proud of it. I get younger every year and it's not senility. Hubby's are always like that.


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

hi all i forgot to say my mom taught me to crochet when i was maybe twelve then fter a couple of months of chaining she wanted me to learn that first i got to try stitches SHE DIED>>> but i kept on doing it then a year ago i finally caught on how to knit thanks to mrs moskowitz... it is easy but i can crochet better i have also been working on house so had to put it down 
injured self so it is much rest needed im crochetting again want to pik up needles again and see if i can do these wash DISHCLOTHS>>> hugs me

o well im tring to learn how to do this edit i was gonna delete this post and put it on the other one it didnt delete it so now it is twice HUGS ME


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

you can also inform hubby there are a lot of men out there doing the same crafts. And long ago these crafts only men did. So there.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Why, Happy Birthyday.


----------



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

rosierakocy said:


> Today is my 68th Birthday. I started knitting in January this year. You never are too old to learn something new.


Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

marceme said:


> hi all i forgot to say my mom taught me to crochet when i was maybe twelve then fter a couple of months of chaining she wanted me to learn that first i got to try stitches SHE DIED>>> but i kept on doing it then a year ago i finally caught on how to knit thanks to mrs moskowitz... it is easy but i can crochet better i have also been working on house so had to put it down
> injured self so it is much rest needed im crochetting again want to pik up needles again and see if i can do these wash DISHCLOTHS>>> hugs me
> 
> o well im tring to learn how to do this edit i was gonna delete this post and put it on the other one it didnt delete it so now it is twice HUGS ME


 :lol:


----------



## Ginnyv (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi I am Eighty Five and Crochet since i was Six. Ginnyv


----------



## Margie Del (Mar 21, 2011)

rosierakocy said:


> Today is my 68th Birthday. I started knitting in January this year. You never are too old to learn something new.


Happy, happy bithday!


----------



## sistersuzy (May 2, 2011)

I know of at least one 10 year old!


gberrios said:


> I am curious to see if there are any people here in their 20s. I am 25 yrs old and my husband always makes fun of me saying I look like a grandma crocheting lol. I would like to show him Im not alone, I HOPE! ;p


----------



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

I am 67 now, but I taught myself to crochet when I was 8. I have taught an 8 year old and a 10 year old how to crochet. They both just loved it. I have tried to teach my 8 year old granddaughter, but unfortunately someone taught her how to finger knit. That she does very well. But, it is keeping her from learning to crochet, she just can't get the finger knitting out of her head and hands. I also run the Twisted Stitchers Club at the Brighton Michigan Library and we have a 13 year old teen, and women ranging from their 20's to in their 80's. No age group predominates. Crocheting is for everyone. Have your husband look up Drew Emborsky.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gberrios said:


> My grandmother used to crochet but she never taught me, now she suffers from Alzheimer's disease.


If the Alzheimer's isn't too far advanced, you just might show up with hook and yarn/thread and see how much she remembers of how to crochet. Probably much more than you imagine. It's the recent memories that are stolen first. 
When I was 15, I worked in a nursing home. One of the patients saw me crocheting on a break, and she corrected my errors and showed me a lot. She also asked me for needles and yarn. From yarn and needles I'd inherited from my grandmother and with no pattern at all, she knit some wonderful little layette items for my mother's newest babies! 
It may not be too late to sit and crochet with your grandmother! If you're lucky, she may even tell you stories of her youth - maybe of how she learned to crochet herself!


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Tell your sweetie it is all part of helping the economy by recycling. There is this abundance of yarn just sitting on LYS shelves and it all needs to be turned into some thing useful. If you are going to rescue the fiber industry you must start now while you are still young. Tell him you are not behind the times you are in the forefront.


----------



## NannyDarlene (Jun 27, 2011)

My mom taught me how to knit when I was about 6. My grandmother taught me how to crochet when I was about 13. Have been doing both my whole life. I am now 59 and knit for my 3 grandchildren all the time. My 3 girls never had the desire. But boy do they ever like the things I make for their kids. You keep knitting and crocheting and you will be surprised at what a great hobby it is. I am also a sewer, so I never become bored with all my stash of yarn and material. Good luck and happy knitting!!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gberrios said:


> I am curious to see if there are any people here in their 20s. I am 25 yrs old and my husband always makes fun of me saying I look like a grandma crocheting lol. I would like to show him Im not alone, I HOPE! ;p


I may be 65 now, but I began knitting and crocheting on my daily commute (subway and a bus) to and from school in downtown Brooklyn at age 8.


----------



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> gberrios said:
> 
> 
> > I am curious to see if there are any people here in their 20s. I am 25 yrs old and my husband always makes fun of me saying I look like a grandma crocheting lol. I would like to show him Im not alone, I HOPE! ;p
> ...


oh wow!


----------



## mamabrown (Jan 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday


----------



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

Cathryn 2ed said:


> Tell your sweetie it is all part of helping the economy by recycling. There is this abundance of yarn just sitting on LYS shelves and it all needs to be turned into some thing useful. If you are going to rescue the fiber industry you must start now while you are still young. Tell him you are not behind the times you are in the forefront.


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Glennis1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi gberrios,
Please don't let anyone embarrass you about knitting or crocheting at any age, these are centuries old arts, one that if you can master ( in which I'm still trying to do at 58 yrs. old) can be a life long craft you and any daughter or son,( a lot of boys and men do great at this). look at some of the knitting and crocheting magazines, it defiantly is not an older persons craft. Maybe the reason, (if there aren't that many your age people in here ( I don't know, I've just joined myself, actually just started knitting and crocheting about two and a half yrs. ago) is because of raising families and jobs and other. But it is something to really be proud of at any age, Hey, you know the old saying," you can feed someone, but, teach them to grow their own food, and they can feed themselves." The same with sewing, knitting, crocheting, they can cloth themselves. Your husband is just feeling the same way we all did when we were younger, crocheting and knitting is for 'old people.' But just think of all the info. you can get from these ladies or guys that have been crocheting and knitting for years. I've already had three or four women on here ( in fact right now) in their spare time are helping me to shape a pattern, I've have never done before, it's still sorta like a foreign language to me, but, it's getting clearer. I hope you find what your looking for, good luck, and have a great day.


----------



## ArcaneRose (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello gberrios, I am 30 (just this July) and I started crocheting and knitting at the age of 21. My older brother teases me all the time, but then later on admits that my projects are kind of awesome


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

My 21 year old daughter crochets quite a bit, she learned as a teenager but really got interested when she was expecting her daughter. She knits a little (made a scarf for her 3 year old niece). My 23 year old has crocheted an afghan for her 5 & 3 year olds but that is all. My 15 year old is learning to knit and on her first pair of slippers.


----------



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

ArcaneRose said:


> Hello gberrios, I am 30 (just this July) and I started crocheting and knitting at the age of 21. My older brother teases me all the time, but then later on admits that my projects are kind of awesome


 :thumbup:


----------



## homer (Apr 23, 2011)

My Great Granddaughter is learning to knit this summer. So far she is doing well. Has gone with meto our knitting circle and the ladies enjoy her. School started today and that will come first. She is 8.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

swtpeapati said:


> My daughter is 24 and both knits & crochets! She is a member of KP, but doesn't get much chance to log on because she's a student at Denver Seminary. Can you tell I'm proud of her? YES!!! LOVE YOU LIZ!!!


I think there are alot of young knitters and crocheters out there but they don't have the time to spend on K P. Knitting Paradise is my full time job after I retired. LOL


----------



## Glennis1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday, ArcaneRose


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I think it is great that the young are learning to knit and crochet. It is like riding a bike, learning to swim, playing an instrument. Knitting and crocheting once you learn you don't forget. It is something a person can always fall back on.


----------



## Lythamlyds (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi, I'm 28 and i get together once every week or two with five friends between 24 and 29 to have a "stitch and B**ch"where we drink tea and eat cake. As I'm the most experienced knitter I act as a kind of teacher even though I've only been knitting for about three years on and off, and increasingly obsessively!! I love to knit and a couple of the girls were wearing their knitted wrist warmers with pride at Leeds festival this year (in the UK). 

Don't worry about your hubby's jibbing, I get the same from my partner, until Christmas morning when both our relatives are opening lovely hand made presents and loving them!! Oh, and when he waits until a week before Christmas when he decides he wants a new Christmas jumper!!  

This year my sister (26) has asked for a knitted hoody and lessons for Christmas!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

You just keep doing what you love, many young people love to knit and crochet. Tell your husband it is actually very fashionable these days to do so. Happy knitting and crocheting!


----------



## cityfolk (Aug 21, 2011)

Ha! I am not young BUT I caught my bug from one of my 18 year old daughter's friends. We even had a knitting/movie party and I was the only one over 18. Sort of wish I had started decades earlier. I'd probably be substantially better by now


----------



## dchecks (May 5, 2011)

My daughter is 26, and about 2 weeks ago she caught the knitting addiction. She's made a couple of scarves, st st and garter in the past. She found one of my old knitting magazines, and is now working on her very firt sweater. She said it would look great with jeans. This magazine is 30 years old! She went to visit her boyfriend last weekend, and I tried my best to talk her out of taking her knitting along. Not sure but I think I saw a yarn tail trailing out of her overnight bag.


----------



## nanB (Sep 7, 2011)

Im 48 and just started knitting about 2 months ago. I love it!!!! I wish I would have started earlier. Everyone makes fun of me too.


----------



## knittingmama319 (May 18, 2011)

32, my hubby used to tease me too, until I made him a pullover. He wore it to work one day and got so many compliments. Now he brags about everything I make!!!  BTW: started knitting about 5 years ago. Don't let him get to you


----------



## NewKnitter79 (Aug 28, 2011)

I am 32.  And all my friends laugh at me as well, and call knitting/crocheting my "nana" hobby. I dont care! I am just learning, and I love it! I get such a feeling of accomplishment when I finish a project, that it becomes addicting! So far I have knit a scarf for 1 son, a hat for another son, a hat and scarf for myself and daughter. They are warm, pretty, and stylish! Enjoy it, and just let the comments flow!


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

gberrios said:


> I am curious to see if there are any people here in their 20s. I am 25 yrs old and my husband always makes fun of me saying I look like a grandma crocheting lol. I would like to show him Im not alone, I HOPE! ;p


I'm 26, so you're not alone . Though I do sometimes feel like I am too because nobody I know knits/crochets except my 13yo neice.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello! I love knitting too!! I'm 12!!! your never too young to knit


----------



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

oh wow! that is great!!!! how long have you been knitting?!



Brianna9301 said:


> Hello! I love knitting too!! I'm 12!!! your never too young to knit


----------



## Julianne (May 10, 2011)

Welcome, I taught myself to knit when I was 14. I am turning 65 in a month. I am 65 young. You would be surprised at how many young knitters there are out there. You should check out the designers for the yarn companies. They are all young. Lots of websites with young women showing their designs and free patterns. Try etsy and ravelry. Have fun and tell your husband to have more respect for the wonderful crafters of the world. how else would we have such wonderful things to wear.


----------



## UpStateYoYo (Aug 26, 2011)

Though it was 40+ years ago, I learned to crochet in my tweens, learned to knit in late teens. As has already been said, you are never too young (or old!) :->


----------



## Claudia12347 (Mar 18, 2011)

My 15 year old granddaughter, Cookie, is going to her second knitting class next Wednesday to start mittens! She's not a member of the sight but I'm always showing her the the patterns and comments!!!


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I began knitting and crocheting when I was 12 years old. You will see that there are really all ages of "young" ladies enjoying this wonderful needlecraft. I am now 57 years young and still absolutely love it. I have 2 sons, and they love to sit next to me when I knit - they say it relaxes them (ha!), and my husband has absolutely no problem with it. Don't worry about what anyone says - crochet and enjoy it!


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Proud to say I will be 70 my next birthday. I taugh my self to knit in my twentys. I have won some State Fairs. I got teaseing from my husband but when he called the day I won the first Ribbon I heard him yell accross the store that I had won Best of the show. Pretty inpressive for some one that young. So do not give up on him or your knitting.


----------



## Beverly Jean (Jul 10, 2011)

I will be 70 in a few months and I learned to crochet from a neighbor while in my teens. I don't remember who taught me to knit but I've been doing it for years. Until recently crocheting was my favorite but it's now a toss-up! At any rate I have gone to a knitting "class" the past few years and almost all of us are older ladies. We comment that we fear that knitting and crocheting may become a lost art. I am so happy to hear that there are so many young people enjoying the art. None of my 3 kids are interested in learning how to knit or crochet.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I learned when I was 9, does that count? Now 56 and still learning . . .


----------



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

That does help! I was showing my husband last night and told him "see!!! people have started at a younger age!"



nhauf001 said:


> I learned when I was 9, does that count? Now 56 and still learning . . .


----------



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

aww thats great! my aunts nickname was Cookie! her real name was Betty.



Claudia12347 said:


> My 15 year old granddaughter, Cookie, is going to her second knitting class next Wednesday to start mittens! She's not a member of the sight but I'm always showing her the the patterns and comments!!!


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm 61 and proud of it. My oldest son tells me I'm to young to knit, but boy he sure likes the things I make for him.

How a great day everyone


----------



## Marfia (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm 41 and consider myself young still  Also, there are many young crocheters and knitters on the Ravelry site as well.


----------



## saracastelli (Jun 22, 2011)

i'm replying because I don't think my niece is on here, she is young and has two young sons. she got hooked after my sister took up knitting and made stuff for the kids and tons of scarves for Christmas last year. Now, I think I heard she has gotten some of her young friends in to knitting and they get together once a week.


----------



## ArcaneRose (Feb 12, 2011)

thank you @ belated birthday , so sweet!


----------



## ArcaneRose (Feb 12, 2011)

I am actually a student myself, and yes I am not on much either due to the amount of school work.


----------



## ArcaneRose (Feb 12, 2011)

As to Marfia, Ravelry is a WONDERFUL site, I love it.


----------



## rereschatz (May 9, 2011)

I'm young at heart....at 53 and counting. My daughter who is 26 is learning. She takes some grief from her co-workers over it.


----------



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

ArcaneRose said:


> As to Marfia, Ravelry is a WONDERFUL site, I love it.


I checked it out yesterday and I loved it too! thanks for the referral guys!


----------



## ArcaneRose (Feb 12, 2011)

I think its so funny how people can judge without having / knowing the skill and patience and time it takes to create any needlework project. I ignore it, you will see how soon everyone will want her to make them something (I speak from experience)


----------



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

ArcaneRose said:


> I think its so funny how people can judge without having / knowing the skill and patience and time it takes to create any needlework project. I ignore it, you will see how soon everyone will want her to make them something (I speak from experience)


 :thumbup: THATS RIGHT!!!!


----------



## dludlow (Mar 9, 2011)

gberrios said:


> I am curious to see if there are any people here in their 20s. I am 25 yrs old and my husband always makes fun of me saying I look like a grandma crocheting lol. I would like to show him Im not alone, I HOPE! ;p


I am 55, had my 5 year old b-day party when turned 50! lol

My daughter and my granddaughters knit and crochet. D is 32, and grand Ds are 12 and 14. And I taught myself to knit at 9 years old and my grandmother taught me to crochet shortly after that. So lots of younguns like to knit and crochet.


----------



## BogiesMom (Aug 14, 2011)

I will be 60 next month but I've been getting flak from my husband for 40 years...don't worry; he'll get over it!


----------



## cusyl (May 16, 2011)

I taught a few 12 year olds to crochet this summer at church. Will probably do that again, as well as knitting.


----------



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

cusyl said:


> I taught a few 12 year olds to crochet this summer at church. Will probably do that again, as well as knitting.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

gberrios said:


> I am curious to see if there are any people here in their 20s. I am 25 yrs old and my husband always makes fun of me saying I look like a grandma crocheting lol. I would like to show him Im not alone, I HOPE! ;p


You tell him that all knitters are young -- at least that's what we all believe. YES?


----------



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

Nicholas81 said:


> gberrios said:
> 
> 
> > I am curious to see if there are any people here in their 20s. I am 25 yrs old and my husband always makes fun of me saying I look like a grandma crocheting lol. I would like to show him Im not alone, I HOPE! ;p
> ...


it is tue!


----------



## Newstitchaday (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm 28 and my wife is 21. She's a knitwear designer:

http://www.lacielynnae.com


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Tell your husband that I was 11 years old when I started knitting and crocheting and I still knit and crochet and I am 53 years old now. When I was in my 20's, I was knitting sweaters, afghans(blankets),slippers and other odds and ends. Don't pay him any mind. There are even guys knitting. In fact guys started knitted many, many moons ago. They made fisherman nets. Tell him to do research on the history of knitting it is very interesting reading.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> gberrios said:
> 
> 
> > I am curious to see if there are any people here in their 20s. I am 25 yrs old and my husband always makes fun of me saying I look like a grandma crocheting lol. I would like to show him Im not alone, I HOPE! ;p
> ...


Brooklyn? I don't know,you always surprise me Jessica-Jean,never quite took you for a Brooklyn girl,thought of you as quite Cosmopolitan(Syria,and Quebec) I'm originally a Brooklyn girl myself,then Queens,N.Y.,then Long Island,now Pa. Nowhere quite as exotic as your locales.


----------



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

That is awesome!



Newstitchaday said:


> I'm 28 and my wife is 21. She's a knitwear designer:
> 
> http://www.lacielynnae.com


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nicholas81 said:


> gberrios said:
> 
> 
> > I am curious to see if there are any people here in their 20s. I am 25 yrs old and my husband always makes fun of me saying I look like a grandma crocheting lol. I would like to show him Im not alone, I HOPE! ;p
> ...


amen!! I have been knitting for years and years. It is very relaxing and very therapeutic. It also gives you a sense of accomplishment when You finished a knitting project you have created. I also love to create things that no one hasn't even thought of making.


----------



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

maureenb said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > gberrios said:
> ...


Surrounded by a bunch of Puertoricans like me! 
:wink:


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi 
I have been knitting from when i was 10yrs old so dont
worry about your age if you knit or crochet you are a tallented person susie cue


----------



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

Susie cue said:


> Hi
> I have been knitting from when i was 10yrs old so dont
> worry about your age if you knit or crochet you are a tallented person susie cue


Nice! and must I say I think your profile picture is hilarious!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

I have been teaching my grand daughter, aged 18 to crochet. She is making her first crochet pig. Now her friends are putting orders in for other soft toys for her to make. I wonder what they will get for christmas? In the UK there is quite alot of interest in teaching kids knitting and crochet in school now, so lets hope these lovely crafts will get a new lease of life. If you have a look on U tube, there are all sorts of fascinating things you can learn about other types of crochet. Happy hooking.


----------



## WolfDreamer (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm 47, but I have been crocheting/knitting all of my life (since about 6 or 7)

I also have a blog with many many patterns, mostly directed towards the 'younger' crowd... and hundreds of my followers that use the patterns are very young. Several are 12-16.

The blog is at http://wolfdreamer-oth.blogspot.com (look on the right hand side for the complete pattern list) All the patterns there are free. 

Nice to see that young people still love to craft!

Linda


----------



## yarnaplenty (Jul 24, 2011)

I am 60 but I have to say if it wasn't for the younger generations who knit or crochet we would loose this beautiful craft. So you we need the young ladies to keep it going.


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

I started crocheting at about 5 yrs......yard of chains all over my grams house for probably ...years till she finally taught me to sc..
72 now and still at it....
I call most of my stuff "waiting" items , because I swear I spend more time 'waiting " than anything else in my life...at least its productive!


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

crafty jeanie said:


> I'm 61 and proud of it. My oldest son tells me I'm to young to knit, but boy he sure likes the things I make for him.
> 
> How a great day everyone


He's a smart young man - I'd say thank you for telling me I'm too young for something and keep on knitting.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

gberrios said:


> Hello!
> At what age did you start crocheting or knitting?
> 
> 
> ...


At the age of 8. I've been addicted ever since and am 53 now. I want all the yarn for myself. I'm a confessed yarnoholic and proud of it.

:roll: :roll:


----------



## abeausoleil (Aug 5, 2011)

I am 35 and have been knitting for about 7 years?


----------



## olsoftie (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, I don't qualify for 20's anymore, but I once was. And I learned to crochet when I was 8 and took it back up at 19, when I was a newlywed, sitting out in the middle of woods all summer in an 8 foot camper to keep up. One can only read so many books, even if one is a read a holic! Have spent the next 50 years making most of my family's gifts. So you enjoy, it's so relaxing, isn't it? And tell your husband to be glad you can provide so much for your families with your "hobby"!


----------



## MissMamey (Sep 7, 2011)

I am 27 and taught myself to knit when I was 24. Although I didn't start knitting on a regular basis until a few weeks ago


----------



## ThePaintedSock (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm 35 and have just learned about 2 years back.

In our knitting froup we have regulars as young at 15.


----------



## Glenco (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi 
I enjoy picking up the knitting project when sitting down in the evening watching TV. I am a 50 year grandma to a wonderful 2 year old girl. But i also work full time i keep fit Swim 2km twice a week go to the gym on other nights and do box fit yoga and spin classes. I also have a great social life with friends, family and partner. so what classifies as a grandmother. not sure? just keep it up and enjoy your projects. Perhaps you could offer to teach your husband to knit. My partner likes to build ( tinker) with cars and engines in his shed. Not much difference really just being creative and enjoying the results .


----------



## Mrs. Pat (Jan 23, 2011)

This summer I was helping a crochet student who is 9 years old, so the age factor doesn't matter. It is more about being interested in crocheting or knitting and sharing ideas.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I'm 63 and I started crocheting around 24 years old.
I used to make things for family.
Now, it is mostly for charities.
I have never taken pictures of all the things that I made
over the years. I do have a lot of pictures
and I take some with me.
When people inquire about my crocheting,
I take out my pictures and let them look at them.
Makes for great conversations.
I crochet at work, at the doctor's office,
at the dentist, when I'm getting my oil changed,
at McDonalds', when I'm waiting for my wife.
Just about anywhere.
People will come up to me and say that they used
to do that or they never were that fast.
Some will say that they knit and don't crochet
or their mother or aunt used to do that.
They ask what I'm making and how long will it take.
You would be surprised at how many
people will talk to you that otherwise would
just sit there quiet.


----------



## LisaHaines (Apr 14, 2011)

My daughter is 21 and she taught herself how to crochet two years ago. She does some UNBELIEVEABLE work--very talented. She can look at a piece and just start crocheting without any pattern.


----------



## oldiesister (Jun 20, 2011)

Well I have been a granny since I was 4yo if chrocheting and knitting are to be a guage of granny status :-D I am now 67 and still sit doing the things I love. Get a real buzz when I see someone wearing one of the garments I have made; so don't take it to heart he is only showing how proud he is of you in his male way.


----------



## aprilllynne (Jul 25, 2011)

Hello there! This makes me laugh because my hubby just made the same sort of comment (he makes it often) to me. I'm 31 (not too far away from 25, right?) and have been knitting/crocheting for nearly 11 years. My late grandmother and her sister taught me many years ago and I'm happy to keep the craft in my family going. I'm really the only one, but have a few friends who also share in the craft.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL Linda..got that right girlfriend.

I started knitting and crocheting when I was around 9yrs old..and haven't stopped ..I am now 61 years old ..never allow any man to burst your bubble hon...just follow your heart.
Unfortunately men come and go..but we will have OUR arts forever!
Love the idea of the ugly sweater for him LOL..

Hugs,

Camilla



warpspeedlinda said:


> He's just jealous you are spending too much time with yarn and not giving him all the attention! hahahahaha


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You go man!



DickWorrall said:


> I'm 63 and I started crocheting around 24 years old.
> I used to make things for family.
> Now, it is mostly for charities.
> I have never taken pictures of all the things that I made
> ...


----------



## Chalea82 (Aug 6, 2011)

Me! Me! Me!! I am 28 getting ready to turn 29!! I have only been knitting for about a year now but I am hooked!!!


----------



## becky18 (Sep 7, 2011)

hey, i'm 26 and i am learning to knit! i LOVE it. not too hot on crocheting my guy friends make fun of me, but i think it's mostly because they want more attention. for the most part they all think it's really cool.


----------



## Ottie (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm 49 as of tomorrow. I learned to knit when I was 10. I have now just taught my son how to knit and he is 9 1/2.
I truly believe we have lost a whole generation of knitters due to the fact that they thought it was uncool and Granny like. Well I'm pushing 50 and pretty darn feisty and no where near Grandma like. I think all of us cool ladies should step up and show off our doilies or other fun stuff like that AWESOME Dragon scarf that I am going to make my son (thanks for the cool post) There was a knitting group at the U in Mpls. that called themselves
"Bitches with Sticks" (sorry don't mean to offend)I say put a pair of sticks in hubbies hand and challenge him. Not so easy is it. Grandma indeed. :thumbup:


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

Well, I'm past 20 but I'm 69 and really, I'm only 15!!!!!


----------



## Ottie (Aug 29, 2011)

You go girl !


----------



## wadnilmom (May 21, 2011)

Hi! I'm 48 now, but I've been crocheting since I was 11 or 12--I always had at least one crochet project going. As for knitting, I actually learned when I was in first grade, but it didn't really 'take' until just recently. However, I was always trying projects, off and on, throughout the years. So, tell your hubby to just be happy he has a creative and wonderful wife!


----------



## MyRaInBoWs (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm 15 and I knit =)
I tried to pick up crochet but it doesn't work for me.


----------



## lmcneely (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm 43 and just discovered how much I love knitting. I've been crocheting for about 20 + years and could make just about anything with crochet. I actually made a small harness for my son's lizard a few years ago so he could take him outside and not worry about him getting lost.

P.S. The elementary school I work at has a knitting club and half of the members are boys who are quite proud of their abilities!


----------



## knittingpagan (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm 35 been married for 11 years knitting regurly for 6 yrs he tells me the same thing then says hey why are you reading get knitting i wanna see what my money pays for. (he's talking about what i spend on yarn) then proceeds to brag to freinds and family about projects i've finished. so welcome fellow chronilogically challenged one.  i'm glad to meet you


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm 52, and I mostly taught myself to crochet when I was 16. My sister did show me the basics. I taught my daughter to knit when she was 15, and she taught herself to crochet about 2 years later. She's 20 now, so tell your hubby that crochet is NOT just for grannies!


----------



## melissarosette (Sep 7, 2011)

I am 23 and I do both! My mom taught me to crochet when I was 9, and one of my friends in college taught me to knit when I was 19!


----------



## ann headley (Mar 22, 2011)

hello to all, i am 72 and i have been knitting since if was 25 years old. i have taught my younger nieces 21 and 22; and they love it. they are going to school for their different degrees, one is on her BS and the other one is working on her PhD. They have time to relax some and knit and it helps them relax, so it is better than pills. good luck w/your knitting. My husband always teases me about my knitting but he does not care. I knit every place i go almost, not church. ha. I knit while he drives.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

gberrios said:


> Jazzee said:
> 
> 
> > Both my son (yes SON 21 y.o) a med' student and athlete as well as my daughter (13 y.o) can knit. My daughter is currently knitting her first garment using Rowan wool from a Rowan yarns pattern and this is certainly not a granny pattern - very funky and with it.
> ...


My whole family is allergic to wool to one degree or another. I usually use acrylics, (LOOOOVE Caron Simply Soft!!). Sometimes I use cotton.


----------



## babachomp86 (Sep 7, 2011)

32 here, but a new male knitter, but my wife doesn't. oddly enough


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> gberrios said:
> 
> 
> > My grandmother used to crochet but she never taught me, now she suffers from Alzheimer's disease.
> ...


What a wonderful idea!! I hope it works!! It would be worth a try.


----------



## horsewoofie (Apr 10, 2011)

gberrios said:


> I am curious to see if there are any people here in their 20s. I am 25 yrs old and my husband always makes fun of me saying I look like a grandma crocheting lol. I would like to show him Im not alone, I HOPE! ;p


I started knitting at about your age. Stopped for a lot of years, then started again a couple years ago. I only crochet enough to do a basic finish edge.

I'm 60. OMG! Who's that old woman looking at me in the mirror. Sure ain't me! I don't have time to be old!! 
I need to ride my horse five days a week to get ready for show season. Plus I get lots of exercise cleaning stalls. 
I walk 3 miles on Saturdays with friends before going to job #2. I walked the Breast Cancer 3-Day (60 miles) a couple years ago and raised over $4000. 
Doc's annual Hot Boat Regatta is next weekend, so we'll be boating at Parker (AZ). And I take my knitting to the regatta!
You're only as young as you feel!

Tell your hubby that yarn is cheaper than Dom Perignon champagne! We all have our hobbies and vices. Don't know which one knitting is...


----------



## Ottie (Aug 29, 2011)

Welcome to the group. You will meet some great people here.


----------



## nannaknits (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm 44 and have been knitting sweaters for others since 20yrs old..
I always pumped out a sweater every rainy Easter long weekend.. so have always been known I can make an easy patterned adult sweater in 4 days if I need to.


----------



## dawn Allen (Jun 24, 2011)

WHEN I WAS TAUGHT TO KNIT I WAS OLNY 5 YEARS OLD AGE HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH IT KEEP IT UO.


----------



## Patr (Jul 30, 2011)

All knitters and crocheters are young - at least young at heart. Hope you enjoy the site. I learnt to knit very young by my mums mum - she also taught me how to sew - though my mum did both - and have been doing both ever since and enjoying it


----------



## knitty1212 (Aug 19, 2011)

No matter waht your age keep going. A reality check may make him change his mind! Price a garment that you can buy in a shop, and compare of how much it would cost you to make, yarn, patterns and how long it takes to make. This may change his mind.
I learnt to knit, crochet and sew from the early age of 4. My sister and I were blessed with a brilliant knitter in our mother, and her 2 sisters, one who was a professional tailoress, and the other a very experienced crocheter. Ella [UK]


----------



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

My goodness! that is a lot of work!!!! Im glad for you. Ive entered my lazy stage but need to get back up!



horsewoofie said:


> gberrios said:
> 
> 
> > I am curious to see if there are any people here in their 20s. I am 25 yrs old and my husband always makes fun of me saying I look like a grandma crocheting lol. I would like to show him Im not alone, I HOPE! ;p
> ...


----------



## TerryLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

gberrios said:


> I am curious to see if there are any people here in their 20s. I am 25 yrs old and my husband always makes fun of me saying I look like a grandma crocheting lol. I would like to show him Im not alone, I HOPE! ;p


   My husband the same way. he fixes his fingers to act like he is crocheting and counting. (I made him a sweater). its so hilarious that I laugh so hard that I cry. It does not matter how old or young. its fun to do. :thumbup:


----------



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

knitty1212 said:


> No matter waht your age keep going. A reality check may make him change his mind! Price a garment that you can buy in a shop, and compare of how much it would cost you to make, yarn, patterns and how long it takes to make. This may change his mind.
> I learnt to knit, crochet and sew from the early age of 4. My sister and I were blessed with a brilliant knitter in our mother, and her 2 sisters, one who was a professional tailoress, and the other a very experienced crocheter. Ella [UK]


Im already ahead of him just comparign yarn to his ps3 video games!!!! they are about 50 or 60 dollars average. :lol:


----------



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

Chalea82 said:


> Me! Me! Me!! I am 28 getting ready to turn 29!! I have only been knitting for about a year now but I am hooked!!!


 :thumbup: yay!!!


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

gberrios said:


> Well nice to meet you! Doesnt matter the age! He is just jealous....maybe i should make him a funky sweater and make him wear it as punishment! hahah


There was a picture posted in the last few days of a truck-driver, x-military man with the scarf he has knitted..is learning circular needle to make a cap...show him this picture, then teach him how to....Della..lol


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

gberrios said:


> oh wow! that is great!!!! how long have you been knitting?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been knitting for about 1 year now  not really that long but I love it!


----------



## CalifJane (Jul 28, 2011)

I started knitting when I was about 10, was in my forties when I learned to crochet. I mostly do small projects, hats, scarves etc. My late husband was my biggest fan. He always boasted about my knitting and crocheting. I miss him a lot.


----------



## ThePaintedSock (Sep 6, 2011)

I hear something similar.

But I'm afraid I could get divorced if he ever looks behind the knitting chair! LOL


----------



## annh69 (Mar 28, 2011)

I am 59, have been crocheting since I was 19. My future daughter in law crochets and she is 29. And In fact I just told her about this site and she said she was going to come on it. She lives in Boston. I do agree that he is jealous that you are so creative with your hands, LOL.


----------



## Unity (Aug 18, 2011)

edgemanak said:


> I am in my 60's but learned to knit and crochet when I was about 10 yo.


My Nana (Grandmother) taught me to crochet when I was about 10 too. The great thing about this modern age is one can go to Utube and learn what ever you desire to know - the world is full of teachers looking for students.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Laughing ... you have ALL lost the plot. The question was:

Any young crochet/knitters in here!!!!???

Not how old you all are. I love this site and how it twists and turns. 

Now having read through all the posts, GinnyV has been knitting for 79 years. As she started knitting at the age of 6 and is now 85. 

Well done Ginny, wow. I hope you have many many more happy years of knitting. xxxxx

For you Ginny ----------------------->


----------



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

That's how I started with youtube videos and self taught books


----------



## gberrios (Sep 6, 2011)

That's how I started with youtube videos and self taught books


----------



## Ginnyv (Feb 17, 2011)

THANKS I needed that. Just Buried a Son August Twenty First. Only Fifty five.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Ginny,I am so sorry to hear that.It must be so hard losing a child,prayers go out to you.


----------



## barb.dupuis (Sep 9, 2011)

Im 28 and get the same thing from mine lol dont worry ur not alone


----------



## barb.dupuis (Sep 9, 2011)

Im 28 and get the same thing from mine lol dont worry ur not alone


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Ginnyv said:


> THANKS I needed that. Just Buried a Son August Twenty First. Only Fifty five.


That is sad Ginny, so young, that is not the way it is suppost to work, no one should have to bury their child. I am sorry and I am thinking of you. xx


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm 58. I learned to knit when I was in Brownies; many moons ago. I've stopped and started over the years. When I was a young Mom, I loved making things for my daughters. As they grew up, they weren't as interested in handmade stuff. Now at 27 and 29, they can't get enough of the stuff; like socks and fingerless gloves. My niece, who is 28, asked me to teach her. And all the magazines talk about knitting being the hot,new trend. You are the leading edge of your age group. Enjoy your knitting.
Valerie


----------



## TerryLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

Ginnyv said:


> THANKS I needed that. Just Buried a Son August Twenty First. Only Fifty five.


godspeed to you and your family. sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Ginnyv said:


> THANKS I needed that. Just Buried a Son August Twenty First. Only Fifty five.


Aww, Ginny, I'm so sorry for your loss. Praying that God will comfort you and give you strenghth.


----------



## Glennis1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Ginny, I am so sorry for your loss, May i quote some verses that gave me so much comfort when my mom died this past March? Blessed are those who mourn, for they will be comforted....Matt.5:4

When sorrow comes to us, it can be overwhelming. We feel unable to move and incapable of the patience necessary to wait for the healing that will come with time. Knowing you are there, Lord, brings the most comfort.

I don't know your spiritual preference, but, this gave me comfort I pray will help a little. God bless you.


----------



## iceangel (Jul 5, 2011)

I am 23 and have been knitting for about 4 years now after being taught by my mum. My boyfriend also used to comment on it but, I knit so often that he has just become oblivious now. However I have found that whenever I go shopping for wool I get people asking me who I am buying it for and when I say 'me' they give me really strange looks as if to say I am lying! I think that where I live in the North West of England (i'm from Wigan)knitting is still considered to be an 'old fashioned' hobby (or at least that has been my experience) which I think is really sad.


----------



## Ginnyv (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you. I really don't have any religeon. Was turned off by a Grandmother at an early age. I do believe in GOD.

Woder if you can help me ? A couple days ago there was an Afghan pictured It was Bright green with cable. I think she gave the place to get the directions. Would very much like it. Just fell in love with it but Deleted it by mistake. Tried to find it on here but my head is still not on me. Thanks in advance.
[email protected]


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Ginnyv said:


> Thank you. I really don't have any religeon. Was turned off by a Grandmother at an early age. I do believe in GOD.
> 
> Woder if you can help me ? A couple days ago there was an Afghan pictured It was Bright green with cable. I think she gave the place to get the directions. Would very much like it. Just fell in love with it but Deleted it by mistake. Tried to find it on here but my head is still not on me. Thanks in advance.
> [email protected]


It was on lionbrand.com. The pattern is Lenox Square Throw. Pattern # 90241AD.


----------



## Ginnyv (Feb 17, 2011)

Was it free? Couldn't find it. Guess it wasn't mean't for me. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Ginnyv said:


> Was it free? Couldn't find it. Guess it wasn't mean't for me. Thanks anyway.


Yes, it is a free pattern. Are you able to view all their patterns?


----------



## levi (Jul 30, 2011)

Make him something(a surprise) he will be hooked on your achievements from now on!


----------



## Ginnyv (Feb 17, 2011)

All i got was buying stuff, no knitting


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I am 46. Started crocheting in my teens and started to knit a couple years ago. I love the knit sweater patterns better and hopefuly will get good enough soon to make one that 
comes out right!!


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm not in my 20's anymore but not too far off either I'm 32 and I learned when I was 29. My hubby didn't make any comments to me when I was learning because his mom has been a knitter/crocheter/crafter all his life so he was used to it.


----------



## Ginnyv (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks i finally got it. Hope i can do it.


----------



## Unity (Aug 18, 2011)

iceangel said:


> I am 23 and have been knitting for about 4 years now after being taught by my mum. My boyfriend also used to comment on it but, I knit so often that he has just become oblivious now. However I have found that whenever I go shopping for wool I get people asking me who I am buying it for and when I say 'me' they give me really strange looks as if to say I am lying!


Good things never die. Our love for each other is the only "real". Memories are our path to those we love for the power of the mind is infinite. You are maintaining a "basic" necessity to life which the people you talk of have lost touch with or were never fortunate enough to have. In this day and age we are inclined to be "dumbed down" the world needs knitters. keep it up.


----------



## Unity (Aug 18, 2011)

Ginnyv said:


> Was it free? Couldn't find it. Guess it wasn't mean't for me. Thanks anyway.


http://www.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/patternFinder.fcgi?search=Search&searchText=90241AD&I2.x=24&I2.y=6&I2=Search&craft=0&categoryKey=&subcategory=Any&size=&edition=&cost=Any&componentCategoryKey=Any&yarnClass=Any&searchType=0 
All I did was type in the search bar the pattern number supplied by Pocahontus and up it pops - I'd try again


----------



## BrieElizabeth (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi there. Im a very young knitter. Im 15 about to be 16 on 9/18. I hope you dont mind me posting.


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

BrieElizabeth said:


> Hi there. Im a very young knitter. Im 15 about to be 16 on 9/18. I hope you dont mind me posting.


Hi there BrieElizabeth - beautiful name.

Beautiful young woman who I hope will help keep this wonderful craft alive. You also might be able to help us figure out how to engage more young women and men in this wonderful art. Maybe you will have ideas for us.

lauriejane


----------



## Unity (Aug 18, 2011)

BrieElizabeth said:


> Hi there. Im a very young knitter. Im 15 about to be 16 on 9/18. I hope you dont mind me posting.


I do believe that is what we are after. Long may you knit and keep on posting. Welcome to all crochetters who never grow old (at heart), its part of our makeup wouldn't you say?


----------



## iceangel (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree completely with you and I know that no matter what anyone says to me, I won't stop knitting because I enjoy it and there are a lot worse things I could be doing with my time. :lol:


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm in late teens and have been knitting since 7 yo. My b/f thinks it's cute, and I have even taught his mother...She's working on a blanket for a grandchild (Not mine)...She'd better get faster as time's a racing.


----------



## BrieElizabeth (Jul 9, 2011)

My b/f thinks the same thing and Ive also taught my mother who is in her early 40s how to crochet. An she has made me a blanket and is working on 3 scarfs. But I'm trying so hard to get my b/f into knitting but its hard because he has to work a lot. An thank you for the complements.


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

Ginnyv said:


> THANKS I needed that. Just Buried a Son August Twenty First. Only Fifty five.


I wouldn't presume to say I know what you feel; however, my brother passed quite suddenly on Aug. 14. We are still reeling from the shock as is my 90-year-old mother.

Please accept my deepest condolences.
Valerie


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

I am 29 and get the saaaaaame thing. My 6 yr old daughter has begun learning. I am happy to help her have something she can say, as an adult, that she learned to do when she was a young girl. I had to teach myself (actually my husband helped me translate instructions into something I could process!) My grandmother taught me to braid, I taught myself to french and fish tail braid.... While my mom never taught my a specific recipes I think I got the ability to cook/bake fairly well from her. But I don't have anything like this stuff that she taught me. I got other good lessons though...


----------



## BrieElizabeth (Jul 9, 2011)

For those who have lost someone every close to them, I feel your pain. At the start of this year I lost a best friend to suicide. And I have dreams about him being a live and talking to me and telling me he's with God and he's okay and in pain.


----------



## levi (Jul 30, 2011)

My oldest daughter attempted suicide 2 times when she was 14. She is 22 now & doing well. To this day I don't know why. I'm glad she is a believer in God now. I have learned to trust her just recently, and not to worry anymore. I have been through alot. Ending a life is not the answer. Problems turn around w/ a blink of an eye. Be good to yourself.


----------



## Mooselady62 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm also 62. My Mother and Grandmother did both. I have been doing both since I was a young girl. I have tried to teach my grand daughter to crochet but she is now in Quebec, Canada and don't know if she is still doing it or not. When visiting my Mother in Fla. , we would sit and do some needle work while talking up till she passed away 3 years ago. I sure miss all the time we spent knitting and crocheting. At the end she was knitting baby sweaters and selling them a long with making thing's for all the new babies in the family. Wish she was still here.


----------



## BrieElizabeth (Jul 9, 2011)

I know the reason why my friend did it. But its so hard to understand why though in a way.I miss him so much. But he did go to the grave wearing a scarf I made him for winter.


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

I too am 62 and learned as a 12 or 13 year old. This past summer I taught two of the girls that I sit for. One is 13 and the other is 12. They both started out doing dish cloths and I am very proud of them. You will make very many frieds of all ages. Most husbands are jealous but in some ways they are proud of us. My grand daughter wants to learn and she is 7 so I told her next summer she may be ready. Keep up the knitting and welcome to KP.


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

I was 20 something when I started crocheting for my baby. 30 odd years later here I am. When I started there was no internet community to help out, we used something called a book. I still have those old books I bought to help me out.


----------



## horse_gurl (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm 18 and I've been knitting since I was 13 or 14



gberrios said:


> I am curious to see if there are any people here in their 20s. I am 25 yrs old and my husband always makes fun of me saying I look like a grandma crocheting lol. I would like to show him Im not alone, I HOPE! ;p


----------



## BrieElizabeth (Jul 9, 2011)

*not in pain


----------



## valeryalta (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm 30! And since I knit a lot when I hang out with friends and they've seen the awesome things I, my husband, and my baby wear that I've knit for us, several of them have asked me to teach them, so now we've got lots of 20-something knitters!


----------



## C0RRiN3 (Jan 27, 2012)

I am 22 I started knitting when I ws 19, your not alone!!!...but I am the youngest regular at my LYS , there all over 40, i used to feel like a sore thumb standing out, but now I love it  there so much entertaining then younger women!! :lol: knitters have so much personality the woman at my LYS definately do !

Corrine



gberrios said:


> I am curious to see if there are any people here in their 20s. I am 25 yrs old and my husband always makes fun of me saying I look like a grandma crocheting lol. I would like to show him Im not alone, I HOPE! ;p[/quote


----------



## FionaV62 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

